# why is everything bold?



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

For some reason everything has turned bold even read messages. Did I change something and not realize it?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> For some reason everything has turned bold even read messages. Did I change something and not realize it?


All mine are bold too... so unless some gremlin hit your house and my office at the same time last night, I'd say somethings amiss...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I think someone went wild in the style settings and entered one too many bold codes or forgot to close a bold tag somewhere 

Just checked and if you change styles, the fonts return to normal.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, Earl forgot a closing bold tag in the header.  
Just hard to find good help these day. (Just kidding).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That's it..... I quit...




















....... just kidding


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl is ever the trickster .. wouldn't surprise me if he did it on purpose :lol:  j/k


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Perhaps it was to give the site a "Fresh new Bold" look.


Oh, this going down hill...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Funny, everything for me went "non-bold" on the Mac yesterday.


----------

